# Posting pictures in posts?



## Wilf76 (9 Sep 2014)

Could someone be kind enough to point me towards finding out how I include pictures in my posts?

Unlike most forums I belong to it appears that I have to upload my pictures to a holding site before I can put them in here, is this correct? 

Any advice gratefully received

Wilf


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2014)

You are new to the site so do not have enough priveliges to post up pictures. The more you post and get involved in the forum the more it opens up.


----------



## Wilf76 (9 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> You are new to the site so do not have enough priveliges to post up pictures. The more you post and get involved in the forum the more it opens up.


OK, thanks for that, now I understand!

Wilf


----------



## Shaun (9 Sep 2014)

Yup - you should be able to post pictures very soon.


----------



## compo (11 Sep 2014)

If the OP cannot directly post pictures that he has in an online repository I assume he could provide a link to them if he wanted, or is that also privilage dependent?


----------



## Windassisted (12 Sep 2014)

Yes I would like to start my restoration Log and really need to know the same, perhaps this info could be put in a sticky at the section header ?


----------



## Shaun (12 Sep 2014)

Windassisted said:


> Yes I would like to start my restoration Log and really need to know the same, perhaps this info could be put in a sticky at the section header ?



I've updated the welcome message that everyone gets when they join to include a new paragraph:



> Just so you know, as an anti-spam measure we hold back a few account features to begin with - such as picture posting, classifieds access and personal conversations - but don't worry, they'll automatically kick in once you've made a handful of posts and been here for a few days.



Should do the trick! 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## slowmotion (12 Sep 2014)

I don't know about the security/spam aspects but the general principle I use is to stash a picture as a jpeg in My Pictures, press the Upload a File button on the reply box on CC, and browse about until you find it. BTW, there is a file size limit on CC. If it is an image from your camera, you can shrink it (memory-wise) by using a site like www.picresize.com


----------

